# Gas Engine Pedal Mopeds



## hendrik22 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello!

For everyone who lives at China and knows about their resident city. Question is where at China could i find true Mopeds with Pedals? Have you seen around China people operating any of them. And if you know if there are any brands at China who are selling true mopeds?


Cheers!
Hendrik


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

99.9% of bikes with pedals here are electric.


----------

